# DIY Backgrounds, Hides, Etc. Help



## Anira (Aug 16, 2015)

So I've been looking around at several different DIY backgrounds, hides, rock walls, etc. and they all look great. But no one really explains what they USE to do these. I know pretty much nothing about foam, adhesives, sealants, grout, paint, etc.

Could someone explain all the steps they used in making their DIY backgrounds, hides, walls, etc., including exactly what products are used/safe to use?

I'd like to redo my enclosures to make them more naturalistic (fake plants; I have a black thumb).

Also, in case the enclosure needs to be completely redone, is there anything that can be removed relatively easily, in the case of backgrounds and such?

And I live in the middle of nowhere. The hardware store is more of a liquor store with some nuts and bolts. And I have no idea what the stores have in town (where we have to do our shopping), so relatively common/easy to find products are preferred, if possible.


----------



## edgeofthefreak (Aug 16, 2015)

Since the primary focus of this site is for tarantulas, and they readily shred custom backgrounds and live plants, you'd be best doing this type of research somewhere where they focus on backgrounds and vivariums. From there, you can use as little or as much as you'd like.

May I suggest you take in this site, and these pages?
*[url]www.dendroboards.com*[/URL]
*[url]www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/*[/URL]

This is a sticky from the top of that particular sub-forum:
*[url]http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/157898-popular-helpful-parts-constructions-threads.html*[/URL]

Also, for the best, most condensed information (be warned, it's 8 pages of awesome):
*www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/17993-my-top-10-beginner-mistakes.html*


After a bit of light reading over there, you'll see how the rest of us do it here. Much smaller scale of course, but the principles are still the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2015)

Anira said:


> So I've been looking around at several different DIY backgrounds, hides, rock walls, etc. and they all look great. But no one really explains what they USE to do these. I know pretty much nothing about foam, adhesives, sealants, grout, paint, etc.
> 
> Could someone explain all the steps they used in making their DIY backgrounds, hides, walls, etc., including exactly what products are used/safe to use?
> 
> ...


I can't help for backgrounds, walls and stuff (i really don't like those and i don't use) but.. hides? Why bother to make a DIY hide, maybe using glue.. when actually, a piece of cork bark IMO is the best, natural looking!, safe hide ever?
And very cheap (at least here) i bought more than 5 KG everytime, all size and shapes, not even 4 Euro.


----------



## Anira (Aug 17, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I can't help for backgrounds, walls and stuff (i really don't like those and i don't use) but.. hides? Why bother to make a DIY hide, maybe using glue.. when actually, a piece of cork bark IMO is the best, natural looking!, safe hide ever?
> And very cheap (at least here) i bought more than 5 KG everytime, all size and shapes, not even 4 Euro.


As I said, I live in the middle of nowhere. The pet stores 2 & 1/2 hours away are extremely overpriced. And the reason I want DIY, is because I don't have the money to just BUY these things.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 17, 2015)

Anira said:


> As I said, I live in the middle of nowhere. The pet stores 2 & 1/2 hours away are extremely overpriced. And the reason I want DIY, is because I don't have the money to just BUY these things.


Oh.. ok, then. I'm sorry. I was talking only about cork bark btw which is very cheap here and make perfect, natural hides for T's. I envy you, Anira. Live in the middle of nowhere, for me, is amazing. But doesn't exists such beauty places for me, because there's always some weirdo who jump out and bother :-(
Oregon.. uhm. Seems a lovely state. First time i've heard about Oregon was in George Romero's "Creepshow", Stephen King episode.
I'm sorry i can't help you but wish you the best

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anira (Aug 18, 2015)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Oh.. ok, then. I'm sorry. I was talking only about cork bark btw which is very cheap here and make perfect, natural hides for T's. I envy you, Anira. Live in the middle of nowhere, for me, is amazing. But doesn't exists such beauty places for me, because there's always some weirdo who jump out and bother :-(
> Oregon.. uhm. Seems a lovely state. First time i've heard about Oregon was in George Romero's "Creepshow", Stephen King episode.
> I'm sorry i can't help you but wish you the best


Thanks. It's nice out here, but a royal pain if you actually want to do things, or if you need to go shopping. Plus most of the people are nosey backstabbers, because they have nothing better to do.

I spent what little money I had left on my new amazon parrot. The family that had him didn't have any proper toys or food for him.

What I was going to do, was use the scraps of juniper from the sawmill here. After it has been treated in the oven, of course.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 18, 2015)

Anira said:


> Thanks. It's nice out here, but a royal pain if you actually want to do things, or if you need to go shopping. Plus most of the people are nosey backstabbers, because they have nothing better to do.
> 
> I spent what little money I had left on my new amazon parrot. The family that had him didn't have any proper toys or food for him.
> 
> What I was going to do, was use the scraps of juniper from the sawmill here. After it has been treated in the oven, of course.


Some junipers, maybe all, are actually a type of cedar. I would not use a cedar wood with a T, just rolling the dice on that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anira (Aug 18, 2015)

viper69 said:


> Some junipers, maybe all, are actually a type of cedar. I would not use a cedar wood with a T, just rolling the dice on that


Hmm. I was told by T keepers on a different site that juniper would be fine. But I'm not in need of hides at the moment. I'd just like some answers on backgrounds and such right now.


----------



## Solsurfer (Apr 24, 2016)

Anira said:


> So I've been looking around at several different DIY backgrounds, hides, rock walls, etc. and they all look great. But no one really explains what they USE to do these. I know pretty much nothing about foam, adhesives, sealants, grout, paint, etc.
> 
> Could someone explain all the steps they used in making their DIY backgrounds, hides, walls, etc., including exactly what products are used/safe to use?
> 
> ...


----------



## TomKemp (Apr 24, 2016)

This may sound silly but I have learned a lot of weird tricks watching guys build backgrounds for model railroads. You can do some crazy things with hot glue, Grout and Styrofoam. God bless Youtube at 2 am, lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## lunarae (Apr 25, 2016)

There is a few methods you can go with. I have gone the vivarium route myself with a few but if your going fake plants then you don't have to worry about some aspects of that. One way you could go about it cheap is a silicone/great stuff foam way.

It's a common way to set up backgrounds for vivariums for poison dart frogs. However like people have suggested Ts will shred the foam. So for you I would suggest collecting a lot of bark from outside where you live. (Make sure it's not ceder obviously).

Then I would go through these steps:

Apply a layer of silicone to where your background is going to go. Anywhere that you will have the great stuff foam adhere you want the silicone. You let that air out for a full day or two.

Apply your bark. Place your bark where you want it. (This is after treating your bark. I tend to get a stiff brush and scrub down while rinsing with water. Then bake in oven for one hour at 250 degrees). After you have placed the bark. You fill in the nooks and cranies with the great stuff foam. This is to help hold the bark in place. You let that sit for a full day to harden properly.

Then cut back the foam and shape it how you want. I would just make it flush with the bark unless you want to try and make it look kinda rockfish or what not. Up to you.

After you have shaped the foam how you want it. And cleaned out all the foam bits. You apply another layer of silicone to the foam. Even the edges of the bark if you want. Directly after applying silicone. You pour economic earth or something similar. Whatever you use for substrate over it. Just cover it completely with a half inch or so of the substrate. Pat it down. And then leave it for a few hours. After a few hours tip the enclosure. Clean out the excess substrate that falls away. Let the enclosure sit out for probably 3 to 5 days if not a week to let it air out completely. 

Remember anywhere you will have substrate you don't have to worry about a background. So only build the background as big as where the substrate comes to. Saves on materials and costs if you do more then one.

So with this method all you need is silicone. Which you can go aquarium grade safe. But I have used the kind from home Depot that's used to seal windows and stuff just fine. That's why the long air out periods. Great stuff foam is also pretty cheap and can be found in the same store. They both can be ordered online as well. I honestly don't thinknow you would spend more then 20 bucks if you shop right for the materials. The silicone e does need a chalking gun to use but that's like 5 bucks and a one time buy. Substrate you use cost caries obviously. And then bark from outside is free. For hides I use bark as well. Just hot glue some pieces together. Apply some moss to hide the hot glue and presto. Instant natural hide.

Just note when collecting bark from outside you want to avoid bark with moss on it. Simply because you don't want to bake it with moss on it. That will smell bad from what I have heard. So if there is moss I would clean it off. Oh and bark from a hard wood tree would be better then that of a softer wood as it will last longer.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Abyss (May 1, 2016)

If/when you need help with DIY hides just msg me. I wrote a thread recently in tarantul chat about how i make my custom hides (they are for sale too possibly soon).
Here is a few i have done recently


----------



## MrsHaas (May 3, 2016)

lunarae said:


> There is a few methods you can go with. I have gone the vivarium route myself with a few but if your going fake plants then you don't have to worry about some aspects of that. One way you could go about it cheap is a silicone/great stuff foam way.
> 
> It's a common way to set up backgrounds for vivariums for poison dart frogs. However like people have suggested Ts will shred the foam. So for you I would suggest collecting a lot of bark from outside where you live. (Make sure it's not ceder obviously).
> 
> ...


Great info here, thanks! Does the GS foam not stick to the glass then, or why the need for silicone before applying the foam? And what are some other substances that can be used to glue on the foam after other than coca fiber?


----------



## BQC123 (May 3, 2016)

Titebond III method for backgrounds has worked great for me. I believe there are tutorials on dendroboards. 
I used styro sheets, but it would adhere to Great Stuff just as well. Very durable, and waterproof. It may cost a bit to purchase initially, but a gallon goes a long way.


----------



## lunarae (May 5, 2016)

MrsHaas said:


> Great info here, thanks! Does the GS foam not stick to the glass then, or why the need for silicone before applying the foam? And what are some other substances that can be used to glue on the foam after other than coca fiber?


The reason for the silicone first is to help it adhere to the glass. After a time the foam will slowly pull off the glass. The silicone helps prevent that. It also can give it a more 'professional' look in my opinion as your seeing just black instead of the foam there. I think you can get away with using anything you want when it comes to substrate but your going to want to go with something that's really fine. That's why people go eco-earth more often then anything else as it's more fine and holds better. If you have something that has bigger chunks to it or what not, it'll have a harder time holding in place longer and such. Also Eco-earth helps give it a more natural earth look which is another reason people use it. But I would think you could also get away with various sands and such too if you wanted to go that route, or wanted to go with something with color if natural isn't your preference.


----------



## MrsHaas (May 7, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys. Surprised there's not a tutorial for making foam backgrounds on the forum.


----------



## Tenevanica (May 9, 2016)

Chris LXXIX said:


> I can't help for backgrounds, walls and stuff (i really don't like those and i don't use) but.. hides? Why bother to make a DIY hide, maybe using glue.. when actually, a piece of cork bark IMO is the best, natural looking!, safe hide ever?
> And very cheap (at least here) i bought more than 5 KG everytime, all size and shapes, not even 4 Euro.


Us Americans wish it was cheap here. A kilogram of cork bark over here costs about $10.


----------



## XsospoonX (May 16, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> Us Americans wish it was cheap here. A kilogram of cork bark over here costs about $10.


Try getting some at a expo. I just got a 2 ft half log piece for 3 bucks last week


----------

